# For-Schleife über die 4 Grundrechenarten



## Guest (23. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ein kleines Problem und schaff es nicht mittels google zu lösen:

Und zwar möchte die vier Grundrechenarten als variable abspeichern. es soll also z.B:
a für + stehen
b für -
c für * 
d für /

und dann soll z.B aus:
4 c 4 das ergebnis 16 enstehen.  oder irgendwie so.

ich brauch das um irgendwie eine forschleife über die 4 Grundrechenarten programmieren zu können. man kann dann 2 variablen an die methode übergeben und bekommt für jede ihre verknüpfung durch die grundrechenarten. man übergibt also z.B. 2 und 4:
das programm soll dann ausgeben:

2+4=6
2-4=-2
2*4=8
2/4=0,5

hier mal ein codefragment zum besseren verständis (nur schell eben hingewischt):

```
public double rechne(double zahl1, double zahl2){
   
   for(int zaehler=0; zaehler<4; zaehler++){
        char operator;                         // schon falscher ansatz vermutlich??
        if(zaehler==0) operator=+;
        if(zaehler==1) operator=-;
        if(zaehler==2) operator=*;
        if(zaehler==3) operator=/;

        ergebnis=zahl1  operator  zahl2;  //????? Wie kann man das machen????


        System.out.printline("blablabla = " + ergebnis);
  }

}
```

falls ich mit der lösung auf dem holzweg bin und es bessere lösungen zur implementierung solche einer for schleife gibt, bin ich natürlich auch offen für alle anderen vorschläge!

Vielen Dank im vorraus und gruß

 tim


----------



## SlaterB (23. Sep 2008)

ich verstehe nicht ganz, wer denn nun vorgibt, welcher Operator zu verwenden ist,
muss das nicht ein Parameter der Methode sein?

oder willst du in der for-Schleife alle Operatoren einmal berechnen?

wenn der Operator gegeben ist, würde ich das Ergebnis mit

switch(operator) {
case '+':
result = zahl1+zahl2;
break;
case '-':
...
}

berechnen, if/else statt switch geht genauso


----------



## winfi (23. Sep 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du möchtest, aber um bei deinem Ansatz zu bleiben, wieso nicht einfach:

```
public double rechne(double zahl1, double zahl2){
   
   for(int zaehler=0; zaehler<4; zaehler++){
       
        if(zaehler==0)   ergebnis=zahl1  + zahl2;  
        if(zaehler==1)  ergebnis=zahl1  - zahl2;  
        if(zaehler==2)  ergebnis=zahl1  * zahl2;  
        if(zaehler==3)   ergebnis=zahl1  / zahl2;  

      
        System.out.printline("blablabla = " + ergebnis);
  }

}
```

Und das geht so ohne weiteres nicht. Könnte sein, dass du dich da gedanklich etwas von PHP oder Javascript lösen musst ;-)

```
ergebnis=zahl1  operator  zahl2;  //????? Wie kann man das machen????
```

Ansosnte gibts hier im Forum schon ein paar sehr gelungene Beiträge zu mathematischen Formeln...

Gruß
winfi


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Sep 2008)

java, wie auch c/c++ sind zwar nicht wirklich als funktionale sprachen gedacht, allerdings lässt sich in all diesen Sprachen mehr oder weniger "umständlich" auch funktional programmieren. In c++ sind dafür Funktionszeiger ganz gut geeignet, in java verwendet man dazu Interfaces, etwa so:

```
public class FunctionPointers {

	// mit Hilfe eines solchen Konstruktes kann man 
	// mit einer Funktion aehnlich wie in funktionalen Sprachen umgehen
	private static interface Operation{
		double calc(double x, double y);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		// array mit verschiedenen funktionen anlegen
		Operation[] operations=new Operation[]{
				new Operation(){ public double calc(double x, double y){ return x+y; }},
				new Operation(){ public double calc(double x, double y){ return x-y; }},
				new Operation(){ public double calc(double x, double y){ return x*y; }},
				new Operation(){ public double calc(double x, double y){ return x/y; }},
				new Operation(){ public double calc(double x, double y){ return Math.pow(x,y); }},
				new Operation(){ public double calc(double x, double y){ return x%y; }}
		};
		
		//alle operationen in einer schleife durchgehen, und jedes mal auf zwei zahlen loslassen
		double x=3, y=2;
		for(Operation op:operations){
			System.out.println(op.calc(x, y));
		}
	}
}
```
In diesem Beispiel werden 6 verschiedene Funktionen in ein array gepackt, das array wird dann durchlaufen, und funktiion jeweils auf ein zahlenpaar angewandt.
Das ist das allersimpelste Beispiel, das kann man beliebig ausbauen, sodass man irgendwann haufen Klassen hat, wo man quasi-funktional programmieren kann.


----------



## Landei (23. Sep 2008)

Oder so:

```
enum Operation {
  PLUS, MINUS, MULT, DIV;

  public double calc(double a, double b) {
     switch(this) {
        case PLUS: return a+b;
        case MINUS: return a-b;
        case MULT: return a*b;
        case DIV: return a/b;
     }
  }
}
```


```
for (Operation op : Operation.values()) {
   System.out.println(op.calc(a,b));
}
```
(aus'm Kopp)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an: Im Prinzip ist die Schleife gemogelt, und es fehlt Java ein Konstrukt, um so etwas komfortabel zu gestalten (Function-Pointers, Closures, First-Class-Functions, Blocks o.ä.)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Sep 2008)

> Im Prinzip ist die Schleife gemogelt


jau, denn jedes mal, wenn da eine neue operation dazukommt, musst du am switch irgendetwas ändern.



> es fehlt Java ein Konstrukt, um so etwas komfortabel zu gestalten


da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner nicht an: die Lösung mit den Interfaces ist vielleicht weniger schön, als in JavaScript (den ich übrigens nicht sonderlich mag, im unterschied zu Java  ) oder C++ mit function-pointern. Aber wie man sieht: einfache Sachen passen immer noch in eine Zeile. bei komplizierteren Sachen ist das bisschen Schreibaufwand eh irrelevant.

Scheme ist da natürlich wesentlich kompakter, aber mal ehrlich: java-code ist immer noch 10000 Mal übersichtlicher  Also, mir gefällt die variante ganz gut


----------



## ARadauer (24. Sep 2008)

wo wir beim thema javascript sind...

```
import javax.script.ScriptEngine; 
import javax.script.ScriptEngineManager; 

public class Test { 
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception { 
....
        ScriptEngineManager factory = new ScriptEngineManager(); 
        ScriptEngine engine = factory.getEngineByName("JavaScript"); 
          
        
        engine.eval("var v = eval('"+a+operator+b+"')");        
        double b =(Double) engine.get("v"); 

        System.out.println(b); 
    } 
}
[7code]
```


----------



## Landei (24. Sep 2008)

Yo, wenn man mehr als dieses Mini-Beispiel braucht, kann eine JVM-basierte Scriptsprache sinnvoll sein: Rhino, Beanshell, pNuts...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Sep 2008)

Dann ist das aber eben ein Script und kein kompilierter java-code. Will man das so an 10000 Stellen auswerten, so ist man die Hälfte der Zeit mit dem Parsen beschäftigt. Oder man macht dann alles in Javascript, in dem fall wird aber Java an sich überflüssig.


----------



## Landei (24. Sep 2008)

Es kommt eben drauf an, wofür man es braucht. Sicher nicht für 10000 Stellen, aber 10 vielleicht schon.

Viele Java-Fundis kommt die Lösung "Script" gar nicht in den Sinn, getreu dem Motto: "Wenn man nur einen Hammer hat, sieht jedes Problem aus wie ein Nagel". 

Und ich finde überhaupt nichts dabei zuzugeben, dass Java bei einigen Problemtypen "überflüssig" (oder besser gesagt: absolut ungeeignet) ist - wie andere Programmiersprachen auch. Wie heißt es so schön: "There is no silver bullet".


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Sep 2008)

Landei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> getreu dem Motto: "Wenn man nur einen Hammer hat, sieht jedes Problem aus wie ein Nagel".



LOL


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Sep 2008)

*doppelgepostet*


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2008)

Java ist weder ungeeignet noch überflüssig, 
man muss den Script-Einsatz hier wie eine externe Bibliothek ansehen,
die natürlich eine gewisse andere/ höhere Syntax erfordert,
aber gleichzeitig selber in Java geschrieben sein könnte 

in jedem Fall bleibt es durch das Parsen/ den Systemwechsel eine Notlösung,
die man auch direkter in Java bauen kann


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man muss den Script-Einsatz hier wie eine externe Bibliothek ansehen,
> die natürlich eine gewisse andere/ höhere Syntax erfordert,



hm hm.. das ist doch ein ziemlicher unterschied, ob man aus java eine bibliothek verwendet, die für sehr viel spezialisiertere anwendungen gedacht ist (etwa umgang mit xml/xpath usw.), oder ob man einen interpreter für eine andere Sprache verwendet, die zu java selbst recht ähnlich aufgebaut ist [wenn ich das etwa mit xslt oder prolog vergleiche]. Im Fall von xml nimmt man das spezialisiertere werkzeug. Im fall von JavaScript nimmt man dagegen ebenfalls ein allzweck-werkzeug, nur um sich vor ein paar zeilen code zu drücken, und stattdessen ohne rücksicht auf performance eval() zu verwenden. Das ist imho nicht wirklich die empfehlenswerte vorgehensweise, denn an dem Problem ist nichts javascript-spezifisches. Wenn es irgendeine Mathematische sprache wäre, die abgefahrene DGL's lösen kann, wäre das schon eher gerechtfertigt.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2008)

"4+5" ist eine mathematische Formel, die ausgewertet werden soll, so wie ein XPath-Ausdrück umgesetzt werden muss,
ziemlich spezifisch und programmiersprachenunabhängig

das mit "var v = .." mag was anderes sein, ok, je nach Sichtweise aber auch noch was für einen normalen mathematischen Parser


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Sep 2008)

:shock: Java ist doch wohl grad noch allgemein genug, um Integer zu addieren


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2008)

aber nicht, um mit einem String "4+5" etwas anfangen zu können?


----------



## GastsaG (24. Sep 2008)

aber dafür wiederum könnte man eine Bibliothek schreiben 

... und wir drehen uns schön im Kreis ...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Sep 2008)

ja, in der Tat, dafür ist Java nicht direkt geeignet.
Aber JavaScript ist auch nicht dazu erfunden worden, um mathematische Problemstellungen zu bewältigen. Gegenüber von Java hat er lediglich den "Vorteil", dass es ein Script ist. Man könnte die Formel prinzipiell auch zur laufzeit in ein passendes java-programm reinstecken, compilieren und ausführen.
Aber in beiden Fällen hätte man zB keine Möglichkeit, irgendwie an den Parse-baum des Ausdrucks zu kommen, um den zB auf irgendeine besondere Weise zu vereinfachen.

Aber von so einer richtig allgemeinen java-mathe-CAS api hab ich bisher nichts gehört.


----------

